
How the Trump Campaign Used Facebook Ads to Win the Election - dochtman
https://medium.com/@MedicalReport/how-the-trump-campaign-built-an-identity-database-and-used-facebook-ads-to-win-the-election-4ff7d24269ac#.ec73iqaok
======
carapat_virulat
Nice article but parts of it can be misleading. The article mentions the "fake
news" polemic but the example presented are targeted ads with no fake
information.

